

You can now deploy on OpenShift *anything* that speaks HTTP. Boom - giulivo
https://www.redhat.com/openshift/community/blogs/a-paas-that-runs-anything-http-getting-started-with-diy-applications-on-openshift

======
giulivo
Red Hat will also release the code of OpenShift.
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2012/03/red-hat-sets-a-
dat...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2012/03/red-hat-sets-a-date-for-
opensh.php)

